# Iceland in Feb - What to Wear / Bring



## Hector1970 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi 
I'm going to Iceland in late Feb.
I was wondering if anyone was there around that time.
I'm told temperature wise its cold but not that cold.
I believe wind and rain can be common.
Do you need Ice Grips / Grampons around waterfalls
Do you need Waterproof boots (like wellies)?
With the wind does it feel really cold (windchill?).
Is there anything on your trip which you didn't bring but you should have 
and vice versa - was there anything you brought with was a complete waste of time.
I am going for about a week and I'm concerned with not bringing the right stuff and bringing stuff that's just a waste of time.
Any advice / tips would be welcome.
It would the southern half of Iceland I'd be in.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 20, 2015)

.
Contact Sophie Carr, and ask her. She's a travel photographer who spends a lot of time there...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 21, 2015)

Weather is not what it used to be (maybe it never was ...), but in the southern part of Iceland in February, you can expect temperature around or just above 0C/32F. But it can get a bit colder and it may get a bit warmer. You have to be prepared for both snow and rain and you can expect a bit of wind. Sunny days are bonus. The days are still short in February (7-10 hours of daylight from start to end of the month), so a tripod should be mandatory. I would not worry too much about ice, but it is never wrong to be prepared.

I use layered clothing, with Gore-Tex outer shells, which makes it easy to adjust for temperature, wind and activity level. For footwear, I use good hiking boots, with Gore-Tex membrane. To handle icy conditions I have some quality rubber wrap-ons, with studs, for my boots. I am sure you can buy them locally in Reykjavik


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Eldar / Distant Star
Yes weather is not what its used to be. I may not know until very close to the departure date what it will be.
I am hoping for some sunny days at least or at least some clear skies at night.
I am really wondering if there is something obvious I shouldn't forget.
I am concerned about the wind and it blowing tripods over.
I believe the beaches near Vik are dangerous and I am wondering if it stupid to even consider going into the shallow water.


----------



## lvanzijl (Oct 21, 2015)

I was in the southern parts of iceland in february (great time for northern lights and all day golden hour).

Its been around 0 degrees celcius all week but still very cold. 
I have seen snow, rain, hail, sun and lots of wind (in the same day).
Was wearing 3 layers of clothing all the time, thermo + jeans/sweater + some goretex layer.
For shoes I'd recommend waterproof. Snow melts pretty quick and it somehow turns into water! 

Vik beach was painfull, hard winds combined with a shingle beach isn't pleasant for the face.
I have seen someone break his leg because of black ice around a waterfall, those wrap-ons eldar is talking about where what I was missing last time and will bring next time .


----------



## shimrod (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd second what Eldar says. I have been to Iceland a few times, including early March although my preferred time is October. Temperature at night can drop quickly to several degrees below 0 - the coldest when we were there was around -10 c

Weather can be very variable but expect some snow and strong winds. A lot of Icelandic health and safety relies on common sense. For example at Gulfoss, much of the edge of the path is marked by a knee high rope and you are expected to be sensible enough not to cross over it. At Vik, you are advised not to go to near the sea, as unexpected large waves have been known to drag people in, and there are strong currents. I would not consider entering the sea at Vik. You can get plenty of dramatic photos from the beach and surrounding area on a stormy day.

I have seen a few tripods blow over, if you can hang your camera bag or similar underneath I would do that. I would also pack some hand warmers for when you are standing around waiting for northern lights to appear. If you are going all the way around to Jokulsaron, check the tide times before you go - the ice on the beach is more plentiful when the tide is out.

Here's some links that will help give you a ideal of the weather conditions as your trip approaches:
Mila (Icelandic ISP) webcams: http://www.livefromiceland.is/
Icelandic Weather site http://en.vedur.is/ (use the cloud cover forecast when looking for Aurora
Icelandic road traffic conditions/webcams
http://www.road.is/travel-info/web-cams/south-iceland


----------



## distant.star (Oct 27, 2015)

.
Perhaps helpful...

http://fujifilm-blog.com/2015/10/26/iceland-a-most-curious-island-part-1/


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the blog , it's a nice one


----------

